# Best 22" LCD Within 14k!!!



## george101 (Nov 30, 2008)

hi guys am nw using viewsonic 1903wm and i just bought a 9800gt graphics card... so am thinking of upgrading to a 22" monitor... am mostly into gaming and movies... am confused btw samsung *2243nw* , *T220* and dell *s2209w*...
dell s2209w has resolution 1920 while samsung 2243nw has 1680....
plz guide me guys...


----------



## RMN (Nov 30, 2008)

im sry but Dell 2209w costs more that 14k right?


----------



## george101 (Nov 30, 2008)

its 14.5k...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 30, 2008)

BenQ 22inch FULL HD.


----------



## bandrew (Nov 30, 2008)

One has to admit this the prices of the LCD monitors have constantly been falling however in some cases even now I see there are differences in price ranges although the screen width is the same. I wanted to know from those who are well experienced to these things if paying a higher price for the same 22"LCD means we are going to get some additional features compared to the cheaper ones. If this gets cleared to me then I might think to get one for myself too. Some of the color laser jet printers have made me curious.


----------



## acewin (Dec 1, 2008)

Well Benq 2200HD and Dell2209 are wih same specs, so in 14.5K Dell is better choice


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2008)

DELL SP2208WPF , i ordered this one should be arriving next week , FULL HD 13.5K


----------



## prashantbhat25 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Guys

I was thinking of buying Benq 2200HD. I will be using it for gaming mostly. 
Can anyone staying in Mumbai tell me whether this model is available or not and where can I buy this from?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 2, 2008)

If you're going for full HD monitor for gaming then better make sure you graphic card is upto the task of handling games @1920x1080 resolutions. Anything below the native resolution would screw it up bigtime.


----------



## RMN (Dec 2, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> DELL SP2208WPF , i ordered this one should be arriving next week , FULL HD 13.5K


cool,cngrts dude.
is that price inclusive of tax?
and from where did you buy it?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 2, 2008)

RMN said:


> cool,cngrts dude.
> is that price inclusive of tax?
> and from where did you buy it?



I am from tamil nadu ,  i too doubted the price but vendor told me the price is reduced 1k last week


----------



## RMN (Dec 2, 2008)

damn...i got SP2008WFP for 13k


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 2, 2008)

RMN said:


> damn...i got SP2008WFP for 13k




When did u got your monitor


----------



## RMN (Dec 2, 2008)

its not been more than 2months....


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have been enjoying a Samsung Syncmaster 2243NWX. though I have got some warranty problems as of now. Brought it for 12600/- in July 08 from Raipur. During Diwali, I was told the prices have gone up by Rs. 500/-. Now its the same because of the Re & $ differences.


----------



## george101 (Dec 2, 2008)

am thinking of buying dell s2209w.... any1 already bought this monitor plz comment.......


----------



## rt8400 (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought BenQ T2200 HighDefinition for 12990 + tax.. The best lcd screen i've seen so far. 1920 x 1080 native resolution.. no dead pixels so far.


----------



## george101 (Dec 3, 2008)

have u tried gaming at that resolution???  wat abt movies and also browsing???


----------



## jerryelvi (Dec 4, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> DELL SP2208WPF , i ordered this one should be arriving next week , FULL HD 13.5K


 

dude im from chennai. gonna buy a monitor in 2 days.
could u give me the address or shop where did u ordered ur 

Dell DELL SP2208WPF.is the price inclusive VAT.

is DELL SP2208WPF better than benq E2200HD??......


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 4, 2008)

^^^ i dont know about "benq" but DELL is good for its price dude , dude i am from coimbatore


----------



## jerryelvi (Dec 4, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^^ i dont know about "benq" but DELL is good for its price dude , dude i am from coimbatore



oops!  machi did u get from dell or a shop.

Damm im really confused which one choose between dell and benq.

Purpose of buying:gaming


----------



## rt8400 (Dec 11, 2008)

Buy BenQ T2200HD. No problems to report at all.. Its an awesome monitor !!


----------



## jerryelvi (Dec 11, 2008)

rt8400 said:


> Buy BenQ T2200HD. No problems to report at all.. Its an awesome monitor !!


 


it's E2200HD.........i got it yesterday.......
it really rocks!


----------



## emmarbee (Dec 12, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> DELL SP2208WPF , i ordered this one should be arriving next week , FULL HD 13.5K


Are you sure that SP2208WFP is FullHD - cause I'm using it and the max res for it is 1680x1050. Doesn't fullHD means 1080p?


----------



## rt8400 (Dec 12, 2008)

mine is T2200HD not E2200HD. diff is E got HDMI.


----------



## spidy333 (Dec 13, 2008)

Is there any place that I can buy BenQ E2200HD in Delhi and what would be its price...


----------



## surinder (Dec 14, 2008)

george101 said:


> am thinking of buying dell s2209w.... any1 already bought this monitor plz comment.......


Me to, somebody please help me where to buy it from I'm dieing to have.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 14, 2008)

emmarbee said:


> Are you sure that SP2208WFP is FullHD - cause I'm using it and the max res for it is 1680x1050. Doesn't fullHD means 1080p?



1680 X 1050 is not full HD , then only BENQ E series has Full HD


----------



## tgpraveen (Dec 14, 2008)

buy benq E2200HD without a doubt it has been awarded the best monitor of this year by one international mag also dont remember name .

and its specs are truly gr8.

future proof as well. in my view better than dell.


----------



## prateekchanda (Jan 5, 2009)

BenQ E2200HD is a bluff!
MAN ur not getting 22' its 21.5' or so over it the aspect ratio is 16:9 this further reduces the viewable screen area

do a simple maths an multiply height and width to find out exact real state of ur screen!


----------



## m-jeri (Jan 5, 2009)

bought one for 12k...

its nice...


----------



## sam9s (Jan 5, 2009)

prateekchanda said:


> BenQ E2200HD is a bluff!
> MAN ur not getting 22' its 21.5' or so over it the aspect ratio is 16:9 this further reduces the viewable screen area
> 
> do a simple maths an multiply height and width to find out exact real state of ur screen!



Its not a bluff its clearly mentioned in BENQ specs about the aspect ratio 16:9, which invariably means 21.5 technically. And about reducing the viewable area, well that could be debatable. Which aspect ratio you prefer entirely depends on the prime usage, while 16:10 gives you a slight better expanded view native HDTV resolutions still uses 16:9 aspect ratio so if your usage of the monitor is more as an HDTV ( which would justify the purchase with HDMI option ) you would want to stick to 16:9 as you would not want ending up with those black bars while watching Full HD content. However there is still can be a small problem, lots of upcoming bluerays/DVDs do not use the 16:9 (1.78) aspect ratio, instead, use a 2.39 AR, so you might still end up with black bars on the top and bottom while watching those discs.

But I'd still go for 16:9 if I am gonna use my monitor as an HDTV as well.


----------



## realdan (Jan 5, 2009)

i m also looking for a new lcd monitor..

by the way..is it better to buy it from a shop or online? what one is faster? have never bought any thingy from dell india so far.

any recommended model from samsung range...


----------



## rajiv0188 (Jan 11, 2009)

Re: Best 22" LCD Within 14k!!!

best 22" LCD is samsung 2233sw it offers a dynamic contrast ratio of 15:000 n price is around 12k, also LG 2252TE is an energy efficient model n it is also good but price is 13k.


----------



## redmanc (Jan 11, 2009)

How much does a samsungT220 cost ? and how good is it ?


----------



## realdan (Jan 11, 2009)

rajiv0188 said:


> Re: Best 22" LCD Within 14k!!!
> 
> best 22" LCD is samsung 2233sw it offers a dynamic contrast ratio of 15:000 n price is around 12k, also LG 2252TE is an energy efficient model n it is also good but price is 13k.



is the samsung 2233SW available in kolkata..am interested in this model now...


----------



## emmarbee (Jan 11, 2009)

realdan, go for Dell SP2208WFP - the best. I had bought it for 17k. 
If you cant afford that much, try Dell S2209W ( I'm not sure whether its good- ask others). In fact I'm gonna start a new thread myself


----------



## ruturaj3 (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone knows about Dell SP2309W. It is on dell's usa site.

*accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Displays/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-7641

Instead of going for 21.5 isn't 23 is better.

And what is the use dynamic contrast ratio ?


----------



## realdan (Jan 12, 2009)

emmarbee said:


> realdan, go for Dell SP2208WFP - the best. I had bought it for 17k.
> If you cant afford that much, try Dell S2209W ( I'm not sure whether its good- ask others). In fact I'm gonna start a new thread myself



well did you buy the sp2208wfp online? and when?
last i check on dell india..i cant find the model S2209W...
the samsung 2233Sw seem not bad...what do you guys think? is it available in the market? did anyone buy it? and where? and a what price?


----------



## emmarbee (Jan 13, 2009)

realdan said:


> well did you buy the sp2208wfp online? and when?
> last i check on dell india..i cant find the model S2209W...
> the samsung 2233Sw seem not bad...what do you guys think? is it available in the market? did anyone buy it? and where? and a what price?



I had bought the Dell monitor online. I had bought in the month of aug - last year. I cost me around 17k.
You can't find several models of Dell online - its better you call them and ask for those models with their current price. 


I dunno much about that samsung2233sw model - but I won't consider anything other than dell.

My friend is about to buy a new monitor for his new PC - I'm thinking of sevaral options - but everything is within Dell.
As of now, I had got a quote for S2209W for 11.5k (from dealer in richie street)- If I'm able to get the Ultrasharp 2408wfp from US by some means, I'm gonna recommend him that - if not I'll see whether S2409w is good and cheap - if nothing works out then SP2208WFP - hands down.

Realdan, if you have nice budget go for Dell's Ultrasharp (don't buy the TN panel) - it's the best.


----------



## realdan (Jan 14, 2009)

*emmarbee*, thanks for the info..well if one can buy from local then i might buy dell...gotta marched down to the street lining up with computer shops..
and guys any idea which shop in Calcutta deal in dell monitor?

oh as regard dell ultrasharp range...


> UltraSharp monitors are designed to fit just about any situation and give you a comfortable viewing experience. Adjust the height, tilt the panel forward and backward, swivel it left-to-right, even pivot from landscape mode to portrait mode. The UltraSharp 2208WFP adjusts to fit your optimal viewing position. Four convenient USB 2.0 ports help you avoid the hassle of running out of USB ports on your PC or reaching around the back to access them.


is it just that or there are more to it?


----------



## kantiman (Jan 15, 2009)

I got benq E2200HD for myself last week for 12.5k. Its a fantastic LCD. great performance.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey guys, good news Samsung 2233sw LCD monitor FullHD at Rs. 12,300.



> Verdict
> 
> The Samsung 2233SW is available for Rs. 12,300 and comes with a one-year warranty. Add to that another 250-300 bucks you'll spend for a DVI-D cable. For this price and performance, the Samsung 2233SW easily beats the BenQ E2200HD, which also is a 22-inch Full HD monitor.
> 
> I have no problems recommending this to all movie buffs. Gamers, once again, you'll need a powerful graphics card if you want to play computer games at Full HD resolution.



Source
*www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Samsung_2233sw_LCD_monitor/551-98062-630.html


----------

